# !! the hans zimmer piano - announced !!



## british_bpm (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Ryan (Mar 26, 2015)

About time! 
Thanks


----------



## Kralc (Mar 26, 2015)

Well Spitfire's on a roll today I guess...

Looking forward to hearing more of this!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

While I am still excited about the sound of the product, I also chuckled when I saw this announcement. 

Hans Zimmer is famous for a lot of things, a lot of sounds, a lot of signatures. Piano is not one of them. So I think his association with this is more to create hype than anything else.


----------



## Maestro77 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

Simon, I'm with you. Perhaps we'll soon see the Hans Zimmer tuba? Hey, slap his name on it and watch it fly off the shelves!


----------



## Scrianinoff (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

I just hope they didn't forget to record blisteringly loud fortissimo, especially in the bass register. 

I almost lost hope through the years, because every developer, almost without exception, forgets to record the loudest layer, in fear of damaging the piano. Vladimir Horowitz, for example, did not have such qualms in playing the piano up to the loudest level. But then he only played on his own piano wherever he went. The only other developer that I know of that sampled to the loudest level is Eastwest, and yes, they bought the piano, so they could do to it whatever they wanted.

Of course in film almost every composer is seeking that mellow distant piano sound. However, I believe that HZ and Spitfire are seeking to produce an all-round instrument, a definitive instrument, an instrument that can be used for film, concert music, solo classical piano concert music, etc.


----------



## RCsound (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

Interesting.....Hans always tries to go further, really interested in this product.

I hope that will bring us a killer piano, "the" "piano" "sound" from the composer perspective, really difficult with so many good piano instruments out there.


----------



## lucor (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

"The Hans Zimmer Piano"

So Hans Adamson's Malmsjö? :mrgreen:


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

Inappropriate post proudly reported to Admins!



Maestro77 @ Thu Mar 26 said:


> Simon, I'm with you. Perhaps we'll soon see the Hans Zimmer tuba? Hey, slap his name on it and watch it fly off the shelves!


----------



## lumcas (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*



Dryden.Chambers @ Thu Mar 26 said:


> Inappropriate post proudly reported to Admins!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



forgot to put smiley there, have you?


----------



## Lloyd10 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

Hmm, April 1st is not too far away…

Hans Adamson's Malmsjö 

Not 'arf.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 26, 2015)

Devs have a way sometimes of comming out with similar product at the same time. If this us a standard Steinway, with multi (at least 7-8) velocity layers, recorded at Air, then I'm in!


----------



## mmendez (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

Really looking forward to this one. Love the Orchestral Grand but a more detailed piano recorded at Air is most welcome.

Miguel


----------



## tmm (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*



Simon Ravn @ Thu Mar 26 said:


> While I am still excited about the sound of the product, I also chuckled when I saw this announcement. Hans Zimmer is famous for a lot of things, a lot of sounds, a lot of signatures. Piano is not one of them.



Kind of agree with this. All the same, I'm sure it will sound incredible.

Next up: HZ Braaaaahms, recorded at AIR. The real deal.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

They could call it Yanni Piano, but I am not sure it would get people quite as excited haha


----------



## eidrahmusic (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I think we've all been waiting/expecting/hoping for Spitfire to release another piano. I certainly have to fit in with my BML orchestra. Will be interesting to see what HZ does to it, since, as mentioned above, the Malmsjo is kinda his piano. Hopefully it will deeply sampled and suitable for orchestral/classical placement.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

Before we get too silly with comments about HZ being associated with a piano, let's not forget that he is a master of his trade and is not limited to being a "one trick pony". His knowledge of sounds and music is far beyond mine, and I suspect many others here, and so I don't see this association being unusual at all. Then there's the Spitfire equation, a company from whom I have never purchased a product with which I wasn't satisfied Then there's the fabulous sound of Air and finally the magic that happens when Spitfire libraries are combined. Yes, there may be questions. and we certainly need to hear more, but I for one am willing to wait a bit before making any observations or coming to any conclusions. And I certainly won't be questioning Hans' abilities concerning this project either.


----------



## jaddne (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

+1 !


----------



## mk282 (Mar 27, 2015)

eidrahmusic @ 26.3.2015 said:


> I certainly have to fit in with my BML orchestra.



Well, Spitfire Orchestral Piano already fits with BML... since it's recorded in Air too.


----------



## tokatila (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*



playz123 @ Fri Mar 27 said:


> Before we get too silly with comments about HZ being associated with a piano, let's not forget that he is a master of his trade and is not limited to being a "one trick pony". His knowledge of sounds and music is far beyond mine, and I suspect many others here, and so I don't see this association being unusual at all. Then there's the Spitfire equation, a company from whom I have never purchased a product with which I wasn't satisfied Then there's the fabulous sound of Air and finally the magic that happens when Spitfire libraries are combined. Yes, there may be questions. and we certainly need to hear more, but I for one am willing to wait a bit before making any observations or coming to any conclusions. And I certainly won't be questioning Hans' abilities concerning this project either.



Agreed. Looking very much forward to this. o-[][]-o


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*



Simon Ravn @ Thu Mar 26 said:


> So I think his association with this is more to create hype than anything else.



I thought the same thing...

Hope it beats ravenscroft!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

Disappointing... 

I was hoping they would finally launch the "Dweezil Zappa Contra Bass Triangle" or the long awaited "John McLaughlin Soprano Castagnettes".

:wink:


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

So I guess Frederick's appeal (from only about a week ago) to everyone to stop piling on the criticism in commercial announcement threads fell on deaf ears then?

And everybody claiming Spitifre and Hans wanting to work together on a project just being just 'marketing hype' will have the guts to put that to him directly, whilst he still frequents this site? 

No, thought not.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*



TheUnfinished @ 27th March 2015 said:


> So I guess Frederick's appeal (from only about a week ago) to everyone to stop piling on the criticism in commercial announcement threads fell on deaf ears then?



Yes it is a bit weird. I think this can be something special. Different mics will do a lot of difference to the sound.


----------



## Tatu (Mar 27, 2015)

Hans may not be the first name to come to mind, when thinking of piano (and virtuoso at that), but his production methods and sonic curiosity are definitely interesting, in many ways unique and seem often bigger than the end results (not to say that he can't deliver BIG  ).

I'm interested, even if it's "just a piano".


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*



EwigWanderer @ Fri Mar 27 said:


> TheUnfinished @ 27th March 2015 said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess Frederick's appeal (from only about a week ago) to everyone to stop piling on the criticism in commercial announcement threads fell on deaf ears then?
> ...



And here we go again ... I don't get why some people won't understand a forum is a place for everyone's opinion, no matter what that opinion might be. There is this strange civil obedience thing going on in our times which goes against anything the internet was invented for.
You cannot call this site a forum, if there are special rules on what can be said in which section (apart from usual things as using civilized language and not going off topic all the time). There would be a very easy way around this: just lock the commercial announcements section to comments and let it be a place where developers can put their adds and update informations. But this is not, what they would hope for! The interest in this section is due to what ALL people want to say about upcoming or released libraries. There will be trolling, there will be jokes, there will be praises, there will be disappointment ... the whole range of opinions and emotions!
Having a commercial announcements section open to discussion which is open to replies, but only those that want to say thanks, is highly schizophrenic and simply won't work, because it will create the need for a lot of moderation and deleting replies.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*



FriFlo @ Fri Mar 27 said:


> EwigWanderer @ Fri Mar 27 said:
> 
> 
> > TheUnfinished @ 27th March 2015 said:
> ...



It has the forum rules right at the top of the commercial announcements threads (and this IS a commercial announcement thread).

Here it is incase for whatever reason you can't see it:

Forum Rules

PLEASE NOTE: This is a PAID service for advertising clients to make announcements about upcoming and current products. Quick and dirty guidelines before posting: Please don't post generalised attacks on fellow members or developers "I hate Company X" or "Company Y's support sucks" or "UserMan is an idiot"; If you are frustrated and having trouble with a piece of kit or software, please post the specific problem (clicks / no sound / horrible screeching), rather than kicking off with "Company Z's products are terrible and don't work as advertised"; Please don't belittle another user's lack of experience, but please also consider that some users have more experience -- don't belittle that either. In fact, if you have the urge to belittle, just refrain from posting. If you think someone is completely wrong, consider asking him or her to clarify the position before getting too heated "are you really saying that Kontakt doesn't work on a PC?" And finally, consider that jokes which work with the lads over a drink might seem like attacks to some members or potential members.

Having rules for a forum is completely fine as far as I'm aware... You can disagree with them, but you're posting here and thus should go by their rules.


----------



## FriFlo (Mar 27, 2015)

I am totally capable of reading. It's just that these rules will always fail, as most people DON'T read all forum rules or have them in mind with every word they post (apart from the general ones). Therefor, this will never work.
Besides, what is the point of these rules? Support in case of bugs/user errors is mostly not appreciated by developers. The standard answer to this is, "please file ticket to our support desk, as we cannot provide support here". So, specific questions to errors don't seem what they want here as well. 
What is left? Well, if you look at the replies to this thread, almost anyone seems to make some kind of joke, which is not what they want, either. Only leaves some people saying, they are extremely happy with this product in prospect. Pretty boring to me and I guess hardly anybody would want to read that.
That brings me back to my suggestion: Close the section to public replies, if you want it to be another add section (apart from the already existing banners). Then all real discussion will take place in "sample talk" ... or livewith the fact, that you can only have a forum of discussions (and jokes) OR an add section. You really cannot have both in one!


----------



## Scrianinoff (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*



Stiltzkin @ Fri 27 Mar said:


> FriFlo @ Fri Mar 27 said:
> 
> 
> > EwigWanderer @ Fri Mar 27 said:
> ...


So, can anybody please point out where these quoted rules were broken by any of the posts above, as I fail to see it.

In my opinion some people here are getting a tad too sensitive and are pre-emptively trying to protect the imagined fragile ego's of some top notch developer frequenting this forum. No need to do that I would say. It's watering down the jokes and the playful atmosphere of this thread. I thought the 'slapping on the HZ logo' was quite funny and playful, definitely not hateful. The same goes for the contra-bass triangle, the soprano castanets, and Hans being able to deliver BIG. My own concerns about the loudest level of a piano, just an opinion and a personal concern perhaps shared by (many?) others. The Hans Adamson comment an insightful comment for anyone who missed HZ's high praise of the 'Other Hans" excellent Malmsjo Piano. And so on. But I am just a blunt Dutch guy, and of course your opinions may differ.


----------



## Resoded (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

Cool, very interesting to hear what it'll sound like.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

When I'm walking around shops and see adds on products I don't go and write "this is a piece of sh*t" on to the adds. I might go and talk about it with the salesman or my friends. 

So if you don't like what is advertised in this section it doesn't take too much wit to go and start a thread in sample talk. This is commercial announcements!


----------



## organix (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

Wow, what an exciting teaser.

Really very very big announcement. 
Let me guess, the worlds best piano sampled very deep, deeper and deepest. Played by Hans Zimmer itself with a dozen of different mic positions to get that one and only real piano sound that makes Hans so famous.  

Spitfire raises again the bar once a bit higher. 
Not neccessary, to post any more details, because it is a *HZ *hyped product.

I can't wait. 0oD


----------



## Scrianinoff (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*



EwigWanderer @ Fri 27 Mar said:


> When I'm walking around shops and see adds on products I don't go and write "this is a piece of sh*t" on to the adds. I might go and talk about it with the salesman or my friends.
> 
> So if you don't like what is advertised in this section it doesn't take too much wit to go and start a thread in sample talk. This is commercial announcements!


I think all of us would agree with you that we wouldn't go to a shop and write "this is a piece of sh*t" on the adds of products, at least because none of us has done that yet in this thread.

1. The ad put up in the first post by Paul, has not been vandalized by any of us. In the shop we could, here we cannot, although I believe that none of us would if we could.
2. The conversation is taking place in front of this ad in the shop, that is, in the commercial announcement thread.
3. In this conversation nobody said that "this is a piece of sh*t", or anything coming close to such a negative general statement about the product.
4. We ARE talking with our friends here, in the shop, in the commercial announcement thread.
5. Posting these comments outside this thread in a new Sample Talk thread, would be like leaving the shop and starting the conversation on the street or in a bar, where the conversation would possibly be even more candid, whether or not it would be the booze that is doing the talking.
6. Some of the posts in this commercial announcement thread have allegedly broken some forum rules or are not following guidelines set out by previous discussions involving Frederick, the CEO of the shop. None of this however has until now been specifically pointed out. To me this still falls in the category of 'leaving a bad taste in the mouths of some people in this thread'. Just as some comments about an ad of an upcoming Apple iSomething in a shop might leave a bad taste in the mouths of some Apple fans.
7. Comments such as those in this thread being given in a general electronics shop in front of an ad would go down without problems I am sure. I am not so sure about that when such comments would be given in an Apple shop presenting an ad about the new Apple iSomething. Isn't this close to the heart of the perceived problem?


----------



## playz123 (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

And so another valuable thread here has been completely derailed by sarcasm, arguments and sometimes off topic comments. Any chance we could possibly get things back on track? I for one would like to read more about what Spitfire is planning.


----------



## Scrianinoff (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

Thanks Frank, for the words of wisdom. I also would like to know what Spitfire is planning with this, having all their orchestral stuff. I have always seen the Spitfire Orchestral Grand Piano as a piano *in* the orchestra. I am hoping this new piano will be the piano in front of the orchestra, so it can be used for example to mock-up Rach 3 without the piano being the weakling in the BML orchestra.

A few questions I have:
1. In what phase is it the project currently? Planning, recording, sample editing, finishing touches? I would guess planning or recording, if the absence of even a single piano sound in the teaser is an indicator.
2. Is Spitfire and/or HZ (still) open to suggestions coming from us?
3. What's the intended purpose of this piano? The definitive film scoring piano, a (definitive) general purpose piano? A definitive orchestral grand piano to be matched up with Spitfire's Air recorded orchestral libs?
4. What is HZ's involvement? Similar to the involvement in HZ percussion?
5. Pedaling, really too many questions here. Did you plan on incorporating half pedaling, re-pedaling, continuous pedaling?
6. Did you model or otherwise incorporate script provisions for resonance, as in string resonance, piano body resonance?
7. Did you plan on incorporating separate staccatissimo samples, if so, how many repititions?
8. Please, please, please include a stupendously loud fortissimo layer, as well as a whisper quiet pianissimo. Is that in? Please say it is. Playing at the loudest level, the deep bass notes should contain more high frequency content than the highest notes. I am not kidding! Listen to for example Horowitz's rendition of Scriabin's op 8. nr. 12 in "Horowitz in Moscow", last few seconds where he pounds the bass with all his huge strength. Try it on a real grand piano, I dare you, most probably, and I am not kidding, you will NOT have the required physical strength. Many professional pianist even don't, and for some of those it is exactly this which is the foundation for their opinion that it is bad taste to play the basses that loud. Whether or not one thinks it is bad taste or not, it is undeniably a characteristic part of the sound of the piano that unfortunately almost all piano libs leave out. Please don't follow their bad example.

The essence in understanding how to produce the loudest *bass* levels, is that bass notes need a hell of a lot more strength in pounding down the keys compared the strength needed to produce the loudest sounding high notes. The reason is the much higher energy needed to excite the much heavier bass strings and the hammers themselves which are a lot heavier in the bass register than in the higher registers. [begin rant] Many top tier pianists even don't fully grasp this, just listen to many of the opening bars of he piano part of Tchaikovsky's famous piano concerto. The bass in most of those renditions is lacking in power, stamina and frequency content, and when the orchestra comes in, those bases become almost inaudible, and _if_ you can hear them they have no authority. What's left is the shrieking high chords piercing our ears. Again it is Horowitz (and a few other fine pianists) who dare to produce the sound that this concerto calls for.[end rant]


----------



## eric aron (Mar 27, 2015)

thanks Scrianinoff ... these are the considerations I appreciate for an interesting and informative thread..

Horowitz had his own Steinway following everywhere, perfectly adjusted to his tastes ( including lighter mechanics) he was one of the rare lucky to have this privilege.. also, as for the fff registers with Steinway, there is quickly a metallic saturation that is not pleasant to my ear, it belongs to the brand…was less with the old Steinways. its quite difficult to have a full and powerful sound without this metal tone. you have less of it for example with the Yamaha CFX. but sampling can facilitate a lot the desired result.. in the condition to hire a real skilled pianist

yes, Tchaikovsky first concerto beginning is a good test.. have heard powerful intros by Martha Argerich

as for my requests, I would in priority focus on the ppp to p layers that are always neglected. and the harmonization quality of the piano before the recordings. the harmonics richness can be tremendous with a good harmonization


----------



## british_bpm (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*



Scrianinoff @ Fri Mar 27 said:


> Thanks Frank, for the words of wisdom. I also would like to know what Spitfire is planning with this, having all their orchestral stuff. I have always seen the Spitfire Orchestral Grand Piano as a piano *in* the orchestra. I am hoping this new piano will be the piano in front of the orchestra, so it can be used for example to mock-up Rach 3 without the piano being the weakling in the BML orchestra.
> 
> A few questions I have:
> 1. In what phase is it the project currently? Planning, recording, sample editing, finishing touches? I would guess planning or recording, if the absence of even a single piano sound in the teaser is an indicator.
> ...



Spitfire thank you for pulling this thread "back on". We thank you for the time you took to raise these suggestions and questions.

1. We have finished principal recordings and are currently building our alpha.
2. Yes, we plan to perform a series of pickups once we’ve alpha’d we really appreciate feedback. Our forthcoming evo grid updates are largely based on requests made here. It’s why we love VI-C
3. Versatile, playable with as little or as much of that gorgeous hall as you want. Oh… and an embarrassment of mics.
4. Yes Hans has been talking to Paul & Christian for about 18 months about this and wanted to create a once-in-a-lifetime sampling opportunity. A piano in this space forms a common leitmotif throughout his output over the last decade, how many where there on the interstellar Interstellar score?
5. TBC
6. TBC
7. Yes and lots
8. Duly noted.

Best wishes.

The Spitfire Team.


----------



## Rv5 (Mar 27, 2015)

And, if you don't mind me asking - extended techniques? i.e hammering the strings, mallets on strings etc? I'm presuming probaby yes. This would be a somewhat wonderful sound in that hall! Exciting stuff


----------



## Scrianinoff (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*

Well, thank *you*! That was quicker and more than I was hoping for. Now I am hoping you can soon share some alpha sounds. The TBCs and "duly noted" are mighty intriguing  I am eagerly and patiently awaiting more insights you can offer.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 27, 2015)

Interesting news! 

There are so many good sounding pianos on the market now, so this must be a special one... .

But yeah, wasn't it Hans who always showed the world that "sound" can get better all the time? I can't wait to listen how it sounds!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 27, 2015)

Interested too.

Also hope that it can be intimate if so desired...


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks to SF for these details. Sounds like the piano I've been hoping and waiting for!


----------



## Rctec (Mar 27, 2015)

...I've been a bit busy, so I've only just seen this thread.

The reason for this piano is simple: every time I've finished a session at AIR, or just hung around, I've played that piano in that hall. And every time, I've been inspired and - without fail - have come up with a theme or a tune for the next movie. So, why not have that which has literally inspired anything from "as Good As It Gets" to "Batman" in my sampler? I know there are a lot of piano libraries out there, but - other than the Malmsjöe - nothing has truly inspired me. Pianos are very individual creatures. So - even though it's a bit excessive to rent such a big hall for a piano sampling session ( and it's got 88 keys, which takes forever!) - it just made sense. ...I wish I was inspired by cheaper things like a pencil 
-Hz-


----------



## playz123 (Mar 27, 2015)

Rctec @ Fri Mar 27 said:


> ...I've been a bit busy, so I've only just seen this thread.
> 
> The reason for this piano is simple: every time I've finished a session at AIR, or just hung around, I've played that piano in that hall. And every time, I've been inspired and - without fail - have come up with a theme or a tune for the next movie. So, why not have that which has literally inspired anything from "as Good As It Gets" to "Batman" in my sampler? I know there are a lot of piano libraries out there, but - other than the Malmsjöe - nothing has truly inspired me. Pianos are very individual creatures. So - even though it's a bit excessive to rent such a big hall for a piano sampling session ( and it's got 88 keys, which takes forever!) - it just made sense. ...I wish I was inspired by cheaper things like a pencil
> -Hz-



Thanks for that, Mr. Zimmer! Makes sense to me!  Looking forward to hearing more in the days ahead.


----------



## SeattleComposer (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice. Simple. Can't wait.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 27, 2015)

For a short moment, I imagined that "Hans Zimmer and the Brits" (Is that a punk band? :wink: ) had met with Gergely Bogányi and sampled this:

http://www.boganyi-piano.com/en/piano


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Mar 27, 2015)

Rctec @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> I wish I was inspired by cheaper things like a pencil



Hehehe, I can help you with that, here ya go. :wink: 

http://www.luxe.net/fulgor-nocturnus-stylo-cher-du-monde/

The "Fulgor Nocturnus" is a fountain pen that sold for $ 8,000.000 in an auction in 2010. 

The ratio between the cap and the visible portion of the barrel when the pen is closed is equal to the phi ratio 1.618. 

The pen is decorated with 945 black diamonds and 123 rubies.

Best
Georg


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE make a VERY VERY BIG ANNOUNCEMENT !!*



british_bpm @ Fri Mar 27 said:


> A piano in this space forms a common leitmotif throughout his output over the last decade, how many where there on the interstellar Interstellar score?


I rarely publicly use the names of established artists and composers that use my products, because I feel honored and I want to give confidentiality. That's why I was very grateful when Hans Zimmer last July himself posted and mentioned his use of the Art Vista Malmsjö in numerous of his film scores the last decade or so: "Scores used in? "Time", inception. Spiderman 2, 12 Years a slave, etc..." - Hans Zimmer.

It is also my understanding after his writings in that particular thread, and after listening to the Interstellar score, that the Art Vista Malmsjö was the piano used in this film score. 

I am the only person in the space the Malmsjö was recorded, - my parents home in a small Swedish village. I was at first reluctant to reply to this thread, because I love Hans Zimmer and his music, and how he somehow has connected with the qualites I fell in love with that made me record the Malmsjö. Every piano is unique, and I am convinced that the inspirational qualities Hans Z hears in the AIR Studios piano will transcend into a beautiful unique sample. That's the first rule - if you love the sound of the instrument, other people will love the sample.

I just perceive the comments by Spitfire Team above as slightly misleading. If I am incorrect about any of this, let me know.


----------



## british_bpm (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi there, 

It is not our intention to mislead here at all. We were simply highlighting our understanding that there was a series of piano sextet sessions at Air for interstellar. If this was not the case then we will happily withdraw the comment.

But here is an extract from an interview with HZ:







_There was a point where Chris was running some of the (scoring) sessions alone because we had too much. I mean we just decided very early on that this whole thing was going to be about throwing caution to the wind. We had a really strong idea of how we wanted this to sound and we wanted to go and experiment. So we were working on the one hand with the organ and the string section going on in Temple Church and on the other end of town, as far away as you can get, was pianos and brass going on. So we just had to go and share the burden of who was running the sessions. Very often Chris would end up running the organ sessions at Temple Church. And it was quite infuriating when I would get back and he got far more work done that if I had been there, you know._

The one thing for certain is that HZP has not been used by Hans or anyone else on anything because we're still building it. So I think the comments made are somewhat academic. As Hans pointed out, the key here is the inspiration Hans has got from this instrument in this space and we will alter the emphasis of our promotional material to highlight this as we start building our marketing campaign.

Best wishes.

The Spitfire Team.


----------



## H.R. (Mar 28, 2015)

A day never pass without me not listening to Hans, but these products are scary to use in a final project. Why would you want to sound exactly like someone else ?

But as Hans said It's a great thing to get inspired by and feel the magic of this piano and that's enough for me. Thanks Spitfire and Mr.Zimmer.


----------



## John Walker (Mar 28, 2015)

What make of piano is it?


----------



## pkm (Mar 28, 2015)

H.R. @ Fri Mar 27 said:


> A day never pass without me not listening to Hans, but these products are scary to use in a final project. Why would you want to sound exactly like someone else ?



Countless scores have been recorded with the same mics on the same piano in the same room, but they don't sound alike. It's what you do with it.


----------



## Rctec (Mar 28, 2015)

Hans Adamson, the Malmsjöe is used all over "interstellar". But it's surrounded by four other pianos "in the round". But yes, the original tune was most certainly written on your Malmsjöe. I have to perform it live on Monday at the Albert Hall...and I'm in a quandary if I should use a 'proper' grand, or sit at my little synth keyboard and do it on the Malmsjöe....


----------



## feck (Mar 28, 2015)

Well, so far I own HZ02 with the Sony kit still being unusable due to unadvertised "dual drummer" flamming phase issues, and The Grange with Roger's kit having every crash married to a kick hit being declared an "artistic decision". I've spent thousands of dollars with Spitfire, but at this point I'm done being roped in by the clever marketing and name dropping. When I hear/see this and other future products being used in full by users in the field, warts and all, I'll consider dropping more cash on their products.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 28, 2015)

playz123 @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> Rctec @ Fri Mar 27 said:
> 
> 
> > ..Pianos are very individual creatures.
> > -Hz-


As a kid growing up my Father was a Piano Tuner/Restorer/Organ Builder . I would often move around the pianos he was restoring in his work room and play on each of them and would always find one that had something special about it which would keep me there much longer than all the rest . There was one Piano in particular that I loved which he kept for many years . I still remember when I found out he sold the Piano and saw the vacant space once held , it really annoyed me  Indeed some instruments can inspire magic , even to a kids none adult musical mind , just what brought the most enjoyment and captured the attention and imagination . I'm very much looking forward to hearing what Spitfire has captured for this library .


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Mar 28, 2015)

Rctec @ Sat Mar 28 said:


> I have to perform it live on Monday at the Albert Hall...and I'm in a quandary if I should use a 'proper' grand, or sit at my little synth keyboard and do it on the Malmsjöe....



I remember once telling myself, still am, if i had to survive with one instrument only and put aside any other noise-making thing, it would be the Malmsjö. With anything really, but if you have a real tune, the Malmsjö then becomes its elevator. -- I first heard that thing back when I was 13 and completely fell in love with it, this piano deserves all the praise and exposure it deserves, and you are without a doubt its greatest user -- At the end of the day, I've seen most best composers gravitate towards it and i think the Malmsjö is on the road to becoming one of the greatest things ever sampled, even amongst orchestras, it just came out of nowhere...

So... Use the Malmsjö!! :D Amongst your moody chords, bassoons & clarinets, the Moog & Zebra, it's what makes your sound so personal, so you! All of which Interstellar is about...

I'm still very eager to hear the HZP, if it's also been a great part of your life, back to the late 90's, then all my best wishes to the *Spitfire Team* for recapturing it...

-A.s.-


----------



## british_bpm (Mar 29, 2015)

If we may we'd like to divert this thread back to the production in progress. Whilst we admire very much the much-celebrated piano also being discussed, we hoped this thread would centre around the discussion of this exciting new sampling opportunity...

...so for you mic spotters out there here's some recall photos:


























...more info and news to come.

The Spitfire Team.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks damn impressive guys! Looking forward to hearing what tone you got out of it, I thought I was happy with my piano libraries already but... Well we'll see if you can put yet another dent in my wallet


----------



## tokatila (Mar 29, 2015)

So guys, what will be the main differences between this and the orchestral grand piano? 8)


----------



## british_bpm (Mar 29, 2015)

Hello and thanks for your question.

The Spitfire Orchestral Grand is a contextual instrument. One that we're very proud of. It places the piano in the orchestra, as part of it, rather than an addition or some soloistic overdub. With this in mind it's SUUUUPPPPPERRRR lite. it was only recorded at one dynamic layer... and although the scripting behind it makes for an amazingly playable instrument and tool, it is designed as an orchestral colour, an ensemble component.

HZP is going to be immensely versatlile (see mic positions above) but will also have an aesthetic that is deeply prescribed by HZ himself. Indeed on hearing the results of the last set of sessions, we have a set of notes to work through by the master himself. He knows this room better than others, and we have a fairly good grasp, combine that with Geoff Foster's absurb knowledge of the room (he's Air's chief engineer) and we think you might have something rather special to play with very soon...

All the best as always.

The SF Team.


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice! :D 



british_bpm @ Sun Mar 29 said:


> ...so for you mic spotters out there here's some recall photos:



Hmmmm, let's see...

I see a:

DPA-4011, C-12, KM-84 (184?), U87, TLM-102, and there are at least two I see that I have no idea WTF they are... :/


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 31, 2015)

RiffWraith @ Sun Mar 29 said:


> Nice! :D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Classic recording would dictate Royer....but what do I know.


----------



## paul (Mar 31, 2015)

Has nobody picked up on the date tomorrow? April 1st - could this be "the teaser trailer" for *jest *another piano?


----------



## Lupez (Apr 16, 2015)

C12s galore! :o


----------



## dpasdernick (Apr 19, 2015)

What kind of outfit will Hans be wearing when they sample the pianissimo articulation on the C2 key? I mean if it's velvet won't that absorb more of the sound than say him wearing a gold satin jumper? This will definitely impact my decision on whether I purchase this library or not.


----------



## Andy B (Apr 20, 2015)

dpasdernick @ Sun Apr 19 said:


> What kind of outfit will Hans be wearing when they sample the pianissimo articulation on the C2 key? I mean if it's velvet won't that absorb more of the sound than say him wearing a gold satin jumper? This will definitely impact my decision on whether I purchase this library or not.



Hi Darren,

Hans refuses to wear gold satin again, so I'm afraid it's going to be the velvet option at that dynamic.

Hope this helps.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey! Are the default mic positions for the BML line included in the production? (TAO) in the same position?

Also, where is the piano situated in relation to the BML orchestra in terms of the room mics when recording?

Hope development is going well - could be a piano to end them all I hope! \o/


----------



## Resoded (Jul 28, 2015)

Dying to get some news on this. How's the production going? How far away is the release? Anything else you could tell us about the library? Will it have mixes by certain engineers and mics similar to HZPerc?


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow, it's been 4 months since they announced this and still no word, perhaps they should not jump the gun on these teasers...


----------



## davidgary73 (Jul 28, 2015)

I reckon it would be a December release? Hopefully we hear some news soon.


----------

